# Falling Diesel prices



## elkhartjim (Oct 23, 2008)

Bought diesel today in Pearl, MS at a Pilot for $2.96/gal. Twenty miles down the road it was $2.84. Hundred miles down the road it was $3.45. I guess the morale to the story is the same as "smoke' em if you have em".


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Diesel hit 3.19 today in Bedford Va.  I bought off road for 2.79, for my tractor.  Reg. gas is 2.69.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Darn, paid 3.69 for diesel today in Sugarland Tx. Need to start traveling !!


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Well heck Shadow.  You're too close to where it comes out of the ground and is refined.  Probably some tax breaks for shipping to another state.


----------



## cwishert (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Don't know how much diesel is but I paid $2.55 for regular today and the price seems to be dropping daily.  Hopefully by saturday it will be at $2.50.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

There are about 4 oil refineries that I can see from my RV window in North Salt Lake, UT.  However, diesel has come down from about $3.79 when I got here 3 weeks ago to $3.47/gal.  Not near enough considering how much it's dropping elsewhere in the U.S. and the fact that a barrel of oil has dropped 50% but a gallon of diesel has only dropped 27% here.  It's still better than paying the $4.79/gal I was paying last summer.

With the worldwide slow down I don't think oil will be going up anytime soon so everyone will forget about exploring/drilling offshore and in Anwar until the next big spike hits.  We will still be 10 years away from getting the oil out of the ground.  Too bad we can't start drilling now.  

Well enjoy your vote and don't complain when the next big, big raise in gas/diesel prices hit.  We will be burning whatever windmills and solar panels produce by then.  It will be time to get some good walking shoes because that's what we will be doing a lot of.  Lots of luck on that one.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Yep, now that they have thrown us a bone by lowering prices we will forget drilling, new refineries and different sources.  We will still be behind 10 years when the prices are 5.00 a gallon again.


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

DL, I did my part.  Gladly I stood in line 40 minutes to cast my vote Tuesday.   Too bad Texas is one of the states that requires a picture ID that matches your voters registration or I would go back and vote as Mickey or Goofy.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

They conditioned us for over 3.00+ a gallon, so now we are so happy to see $2.80 a gallon that everyone will stop complaining.  Too bad those in South America with the Dictator is King, only pay around .18cent a gallon.  S.Penn the actor who is good buddies with that guy should have set up a deal with him, Obama and the rest of the Democrats to even lower gas more and say that Obama was responsible for the lower prices.......go figure.  Glad I got rid of my Class A.  Sorry, got on my high horse again.   :blackeye:  :dead:  :disapprove:  :sleepy:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Need some hay for that horse Mike? :laugh:    When I was in my twenty's we were ten years out. When I was in my thirty's we were ten years out. Now in my fifty's their telling me it would take ten years.  :dead:  :angry:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Well, gas hit 2.59 today here.  Diesel still 3.19


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

I paid $2.91 for premium gas for Linda's car today at Sam's Club in Florida, Melbourne.


----------



## pipelinemama (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

$2.39 gas in Hot Springs, AR yesterday.  I liked to have ran off the road when I saw that on the sign!  Every other station in town was $2.44 i think.

(my thoughts exactly c nash!)  I'm afraid we'll get complacent.      :blackeye:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Mary, are you sure all those stations didn't go out of business several year ago   :laugh: .  Saw a cheap price one time so turned around and went back to get gas and they had closed and never took the sign down. :angry:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Oct 26, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

We saw regular gas today in Port Lavaca TX for $2.29 and yes the station was open!  We paid $2.49 on Saturday and actually filled the MH up for $100.00 :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 26, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Well, Diesel hit 3.09 today. I was so excited about it, I forgot to look at gas, sorry.


----------



## vanole (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Ken,

Any Quarles stations near you???  Here in Va Beach today at the Quarles cardlock diesel is $2.65, did not bother to check what reg unleaded was but passing by two regular gas stations unleaded appears to be running about $2.29 to $2.33 range.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 27, 2008)

RE: Falling Diesel prices

Diesel at Richmond Hill, GA at the Kroger store right off I95 is $3.39 and $3.29 if you use your Kroger Card and get the ten cents off. Yippee!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

RE: Falling Diesel prices

well gas here in TN (not where i am ) hit 1.89 and diesel was 2.99    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Jeff, 
No Quarles near me, but wifes cousin works for them in Culpeper.  He works LP truck.  Their price is great though.


----------



## cwishert (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Rod I think you are pulling our leg to get us all to rush over to TN. :clown:  $1.89 that sounds too good to be true!    And I'm sure the diesel users are tripping over thier tongues also. :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Saw diesel on the Navajo Nation last week at 3.35 and regular at 2.90.  Since its now 2.96 here locally I am willing to think the nation is 50 to 60 cents lower now.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Diesel hit 2.99 today.  Gas is 2.49


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

well not to make anyone mad or trying to push anything .. here is a web sight u can track fuel prices ,,,, go to www.gasbuddy.com ,, then just click a state and see what the prices are going for     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:   
And yes carol i had a GTS moment  :laugh:  (sorry Ken ) but it was 1.98 ,, not 1.89 ,,, diesel was the same though


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Diesel in SLC, UT $3.31/gal    Well I'll be in Nevada soon so maybe it will be cheaper.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 28, 2008)

RE: Falling Diesel prices

$3.19 here too!Hope itstays there for next summer! Nice to pay the low price now but to cold around here to do much camping.


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Well, they accomplished what they wanted.  We are all goo-goo over $3.00 diesel.  Not me.  I'm holding out for under 2 bucks and I think it will be there within 3 months.  Just got back and it seems Mississippi has the best price from Texas to Alabama. TX $3.09, LA $ 3.10, MS $2.86 and Al $3.39  Of course if you've driven IH 20 in Ms you know they aren't spending much on roads.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Jim I agree with you they have silence most everyone who complain about the price of gas / fuel. I hear no one hollowing drill here, drill now like it was one month ago. WE have gotten complacent on lower gas, but just wait after the election, gas/fuel and heating oil will once again go sky high. anyway JMHO


----------



## Shadow (Oct 30, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

DRILL HERE  DRILL NOW BABY....


----------



## JAH (Oct 30, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

2.99 in Imlay City, MI- Home of Fantastic Fan


----------



## raskal (Oct 30, 2008)

Re: Falling Diesel prices

Diesel was $2.85 in Casa Grande, AZ day before yesterday.


----------

